# need suggestion for getting a in earphone in the budget of rs 1k for my samsung champ



## somulesnar (Sep 23, 2011)

guys i need help for a buying an in ear headphone under 1k for my samsung champ c2200d phone. 

basic needs 
listening to heavy metal music, psychadelic rock, trance for atleast 6 hrs a day.....


----------



## guru_urug (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: need suggestion for getting a in earphone in the budget of rs 1k for my samsung c*

soundmagic PL-21 for Rs800 would be sufficient.


----------



## lindastone6020 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: need suggestion for getting a in earphone in the budget of rs 1k for my samsung c*

how about a bluetooth earphones. they are very popular. you can get one from amazon!


----------



## somulesnar (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: need suggestion for getting a in earphone in the budget of rs 1k for my samsung c*

@guru_urug

hmmmm one of ma frnd suggested tht wat r ur views on the Philips Headphones SHE3570BK 

@lindastone6020

srry mate searching for inear good quality earphones.. bluetooth earphones are for showoffs only but doesnt give tht quality of music moreover they suck a lot of battery...
so try ur ideas elsewhere and try not to go off topics because i had already mentioned it earlier that i want in ear haedphones. but u r trying to suggest something else. so plz stop posting unnecessary details...


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: need suggestion for getting a in earphone in the budget of rs 1k for my samsung c*

soundmagic pl11 for .6K


----------



## somulesnar (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: need suggestion for getting a in earphone in the budget of rs 1k for my samsung c*

^^wich one is better pl11 or pl21


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: need suggestion for getting a in earphone in the budget of rs 1k for my samsung c*

pl11 if u r a bass lover can't say about 21 as i haven't used it


----------



## doom2010 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: need suggestion for getting a in earphone in the budget of rs 1k for my samsung c*

PL 21 is better and it also has good bass level.
But i think if you extend your budget then go for MEEletronics M6.
Its price around 1200rs...


----------



## tasamono (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: need suggestion for getting a in earphone in the budget of rs 1k for my samsung c*



somulesnar said:


> @guru_urug
> 
> hmmmm one of ma frnd suggested tht wat r ur views on the Philips Headphones SHE3570BK
> 
> ...



Go for JVC marshmallows hx34. Order it from Pristine Note.

And BTW its "psychedelic" not "psychadelic" 


@guru :- PL-21 are now 480 only @Lynx india.
@Doom :- Dude...Pl-21 has got a slightly better Bass production than Pl-11.
However i think the overall soundstaging of PL-11 is better.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: need suggestion for getting a in earphone in the budget of rs 1k for my samsung c*

*@ Somulesnar*

Any* IEM's* even the Philips ones you mentioned are gonna sound fine on your champ (phone). 

You cannot discriminate sound quality that much because it lacks a dedicated audio chip that a quality pmp offers. Nokia xpressmusic 5130 has one and it just qualifies as a pmp.
Nevertheless you can go for the above mentioned IEM's as they will deliver a sort of passive noise isolation. Since your champ's bundled earphones were IEM's, you definitely know what i'm talking about. 

Jvc marshmallows are a very good set of IEM's and roughly costs *600bucks.* They are well within your budget so you can go for them eyes closed irrespective of whatever genre you listen.


----------



## somulesnar (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: need suggestion for getting a in earphone in the budget of rs 1k for my samsung c*

@ vickybat

Totally agree with u mate.......
nokia xpressmusic 5130 gives gr8 pmp performance .

@ tasamono

thnx for the suggestion. making my mind up for jvc marshmallows.


----------



## kool (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: need suggestion for getting a in earphone in the budget of rs 1k for my samsung c*

any idea about this earphone:::
:: Philips Earhook Headphones (SHH8008) - Group Details :: 
*static.buytheprice.com/pimages/iview/1095.jpg 
for Rs.225

reply soon guys, want to buy for my Nokia 5230.


----------

